# Welcome waterwolf as new forum moderator!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to welcome waterwolf as the new moderator here.

I'm sure he will bring a lot to the forum and will help keep the peace. 

Thanks and Welcome!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

:welcome:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Waterwolf -

Good to have a mod that bears the forum's namesake! I'm sure you'll fit in well in this section of the site!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome 

Hard water is not far away......I hope.

Great time to chase Pike.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Welcome waterwolf thanks for a great fall hunting season together may next year be better to the north....


----------

